# Crown fan mods.



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Google has failed me. Can someone post a link on how to mod the XLS series fans? I want to either slow down, or replace with quiet fans if it doesn't cost too much. I've heard of some people just unplugging them in a home setting, but I'm not sure about that.

Overall, they aren't pushed too hard at all, hooked up to regular bookshelf speakers crossed above 80hz and they probably haven't even pushed past 90db peak.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's the link to the 100 ohm 1 watt resistor mod for The Crown XLS series. Post # 4204.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=12884624#post12884624


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

That looks easy enough. Thanks for the link. I already had a small list of items I needed to order. I'll just throw those in the cart too.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Your welcome. Let us know how it goes, I'm curious as to how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, I wanted to give you guys some before and after data. With a radio shack db meter on C weighted I measured 70db at the front vent and 60db 3" away from the front of the unit. Around a foot away, between maybe 54db and off the scale of the meter.

After, dead silent, but then again, the fans aren't spinning at all now. Not sure what the deal is. I know the connections are solid. I might try another resistor, but not tonight and I'll be at work and then out of town tomorrow. I'll try and give a better update next week.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I've not had too many issues with crown fan noise but I have noticed the amp clicks quite audibly when it clips. I put one in a client's home for zone2 and noticed the clicks when working on something else in his media closet.


----------

